# Bangkok bombing bungled by alleged Iranian



## jollyjacktar (14 Feb 2012)

> Iranian bomber blows off his legs in Bangkok as grenade he hurled at police bounces off tree and explodes at his feet
> 
> Four people injured in 3 blasts at house, inside a taxi and outside a school
> Israeli diplomats targeted in simultaneous car bombings yesterday
> ...



Photo's and video at story link.  I'm glad that he did not hurt anyone else in his stupidity.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Feb 2012)

An Iranian terrorist threw a bomb at police,but it bounced off a tree blowing the terrorists legs off. Another tossed a bomb at a taxi when it wouldnt pick him up.There was a blast at the Iranian safehouse.Too early to tell but its a safe guess after a bombing in India against an Israeli citizen,that this cell was going after Israelis visiting Bangkok.

http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/279816/iranian-injured-in-bangkok-bombs


----------



## GAP (14 Feb 2012)

Already caught here 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104553/post-1114495/topicseen.html#new


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Feb 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> An Iranian terrorist threw a bomb at police,but it bounced off a tree blowing the terrorists legs off. Another tossed a bomb at a taxi when it wouldnt pick him up.There was a blast at the Iranian safehouse.Too early to tell but its a safe guess after a bombing in India against an Israeli citizen,that this cell was going after Israelis visiting Bangkok.
> 
> http://www.bangkokpost.com/news/local/279816/iranian-injured-in-bangkok-bombs



I don't know if I would use the term "caught"... I suspect there was not much of a foot chase  :nod:


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Feb 2012)

The injured terrorist is in the hospital and several others have been arrested. I suspect Thai intelligence was watching them for awhile.

http://news.yahoo.com/bangkok-blasts-wound-iranian-attacker-4-others-135304254.html



> BANGKOK (AP) — An Iranian man carrying grenades blew off his own legs and wounded four civilians Tuesday after an earlier blast shook his house in Bangkok, Thai authorities said. The explosions came a day after an Israeli diplomatic car was bombed in India — an attack Israel blamed on Iran.
> 
> Authorities say it's unclear whether the Bangkok explosions were linked to the New Delhi attack, but Israeli Foreign Ministry spokesman Yigal Palmor said, "we can't rule out any possibility."
> 
> ...


----------

